# Jbr a/c info request



## Gareth0704 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,
I have been living in Dubai for a while now and looking at moving down to an apartment in JBR. I have found something of a decent size and reasonable cost but unclear on the EMPower A/C charges!!

Has anybody any info/experience on what the typical charges are per month as this will help in working out the expected costs etc. I have heard stories that they charge silly money but not sure if true hence the request for info.

Thanks to anybody who can help.

Regards
G


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

The basic Empower charges for a 1 bed apartment (depends on the RT per annum provided by the developer) are; a quarterly charge of Dhs 610 paid in advance, 1 off (I think!!) annual meter maintenance charge of Dhs 33, consumption charge obviously depends on how much you use it.

Couple of things I've found about Empower; it's almost impossible to pay the bill for me, the 2 offices (1 in healthcare city and 1 in JBR) have limited opening hours only during my working time, plus at Emirates Bank on the walk you can only pay in cash and the machine is usually not working, same with NBD. They also don't chase you for payment. On the plus side the customer service good, I emailed a query on a bill this morning and had an email and phone call within half an hour answering it.

Mind click on the scales above.


----------



## Gareth0704 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Glasceb,
That sounds quite reasonable so far but can you give me an idea of what the consumotion charge is? Obviosuly the more you use the more you pay but what is your experience or average per month bill?? Any ideas??
cheers
G







Glasceb said:


> The basic Empower charges for a 1 bed apartment (depends on the RT per annum provided by the developer) are; a quarterly charge of Dhs 610 paid in advance, 1 off (I think!!) annual meter maintenance charge of Dhs 33, consumption charge obviously depends on how much you use it.
> 
> Couple of things I've found about Empower; it's almost impossible to pay the bill for me, the 2 offices (1 in healthcare city and 1 in JBR) have limited opening hours only during my working time, plus at Emirates Bank on the walk you can only pay in cash and the machine is usually not working, same with NBD. They also don't chase you for payment. On the plus side the customer service good, I emailed a query on a bill this morning and had an email and phone call within half an hour answering it.
> 
> Mind click on the scales above.


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

No problem. I've only been in the apartment a few months and the highest consumption bill I've had was Dhs 34 for a month. Haven't used it much because I'm hardly in and the weather has been cooler.

Where in jbr are you moving to? Noticed salwan are advertising bahar 4 near me.


----------

